# Carer Visa?



## Ups n Downs (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi

I am looking for any help or advice on my personal situation. My mum is a NZ citizen having lived there for over 20 years. She is terminally I'll with lung cancer and about to start a bout of chemo therapy.

I am desperate to come and support her and willing to do this on a visitors visa if needs be but if I could get some kind of compassionate working visa it would make the practicalities a little easier. I am in my thirties and have a wife and 2 young children (3 & 9) and hold a middle management position with a blue chip company.

If anyone could point me in the right direction or recommend a course of action I would greatly appreciate it.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

Ups n Downs said:


> Hi
> 
> I am looking for any help or advice on my personal situation. My mum is a NZ citizen having lived there for over 20 years. She is terminally I'll with lung cancer and about to start a bout of chemo therapy.
> 
> ...


What a horrible time for you. 

Obviously getting a job offer for a work visa will be difficult in your circumstances, and I've not heard of a 'compassionate working visa'. I cant see a suitable visa on their list (see Family categories) but it might be worth contacting Immigration NZ and asking their advice. 

Regardless, you can visit from the UK on a 6 month visitors visa.

Just a thought - was your Mum born in NZ? Did she have NZ citizenship when you were born? If so you may be able to apply for citizenship - http://www.dia.govt.nz/Services-Citizenship-Am-I-a-New-Zealand-Citizen?OpenDocument


----------



## Ups n Downs (Apr 9, 2012)

Thanks for your reply, I have trawled the immigration site and drawn the same conclusion. Contacting them doesn't look easy (£1 per minute phone call, letter or visit to London office) so will probably send a letter. I am comfortable travelling on a visitors visa as am desperate to get there. My main concern is for my daughter as I will need to get her into school so assume I will need a visa to do this. I will probably send an email to school local to my mum to see what availability there is and they may be able to help.


----------

